# BS replies



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

whats with people replying to post with sarcastics or snide comments?


I have an idea if you think someones post is off or trolling then don't respond at all instead of of giving BS responces.


if you can't be constructive then why respond?


I'm not saying to not give genunion answers or responces even if they are somewhat negative but sometimes I wonder why would they post that.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

A few have mentioned having a MMI (major mental illness) and often offer constructive commentary from that perspective...and that balances off (somewhat) the sarcastic commentary. But if you have issues with specific posts or members this should be brought to the attention of a moderator as with all forums not organizing a public tarring and featherring thread. Not sure if you have participated in a forum before but when dealing with other members there is a degree of tolerance and perspective required, when that fails tact and discretion... some members with MMI have been banned which is kind of a bummer because when they were doing well they were great, but otherwise it could get dicey and confrontational...usually I just ignore them when they get like that and sonner or later they come around to ususal self again.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have just noticed that some people give lame one line responces to people that are trying to better their marriage and is seem so silly.

sorry for the vent.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> I have just noticed that some people give lame one line responces to people that are trying to better their marriage and is seem so silly.
> 
> sorry for the vent.


One person's lame response may be another's lightning bolt.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I know who you mean. He said he had mental illness problems in his 20's. I think he thinks he is being funny. Occasionally he will jump in with a longer, more thoughtful response. Wonder if he'll dive bomb this thread?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I have just noticed that some people give lame one line responces to people that are trying to better their marriage and is seem so silly.
> 
> sorry for the vent.


There is one commenter that comes to mind when reading this, his are always very short, usually humorous, dry, sometimes mean but ALWAYS have some very subtle but very true wisdom behind them. I think his sarcastic personality is equally as valuable on this site as the sincere heartfelt and long-winded ones.

One thing I've noticed is that EVERY hurtful, mean-spirited or worthless comment gets blasted quite quickly by the active members of this site, so personally I don't really think anything needs to change on here, the moderaters seem to do a fine job.


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

Lon said:


> There is one commenter that comes to mind when reading this, his are always very short, usually humorous, dry, sometimes mean but ALWAYS have some very subtle but very true wisdom behind them. I think his sarcastic personality is equally as valuable on this site as the sincere heartfelt and long-winded ones.


Funny that we all seem to know who's meant. The guy used to annoy me as well, but you're right: he's very smart and (overall) a worthy contributor. The only occasions his posts bother me now is when a new member posts about a problem that obviously is causing quite a lot of pain, and he takes the opportunity to make a one-line wisecrack. I worry about the feelings of the poster, who doesn't know him and might well feel mocked or dismissed.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why not just say you guys are talking about RunslikeDog instead of talking around it?

The most annoying thing IMO is when someone posts a hot topic and gets tons of responses and...never comes back! The driveby posts are the worst!


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Why not just say you guys are talking about RunslikeDog instead of talking around it?


LOL . . . Gotta love RLD!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I figure those folks got exactly what they needed in the responses, went back - implemented them in their relationships - and are now ecstatically happy with the results.



Jellybeans said:


> Why not just say you guys are talking about RunslikeDog instead of talking around it?
> 
> The most annoying thing IMO is when someone posts a hot topic and gets tons of responses and...never comes back! The driveby posts are the worst!


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought it was kind of fun not to name him. Like we were in the "we don't mention RunsLikeDog" club.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> As someone already stated, his responses may appear as drive-by one liners...but if you read it, he makes a lot of sense and he's very smart.
> 
> He's one of my favorites actually. I'd rather read his reply of one sentence that speaks volumes than read 4 paragraphs from someone else that has many words yet says nothing that makes real sense in relation to the topic.


:iagree:


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

I enjoy RunslikeDog. My sense of humor can be snarky at times, so maybe I just appreciate it in others more than some would?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Now we need him to dive bomb this thread.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> As someone already stated, his responses may appear as drive-by one liners...but if you read it, he makes a lot of sense and he's very smart.
> 
> He's one of my favorites actually. I'd rather read his reply of one sentence that speaks volumes than read 4 paragraphs from someone else that has many words yet says nothing that makes real sense in relation to the topic.


:iagree:

I enjoy reading his comments. Sometimes, he makes me do a double-take trying to figure out if there was some hidden meaning there.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

this thread was not about runslikedog.I kinda like his responces

just a general observation.

it seems like mostly new posters do it. Hell I probley did it some also.


just seems unproductive. I'm not bent or anything like that just an observation. 


we can all go back to helping people in need now.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Awh …. and look, poor Runs got thrown under the bus for no reason.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This thread may not have been started about RLD but some posters were definitely talking about him.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> this thread was not about runslikedog.I kinda like his responces
> 
> just a general observation.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the spammers that drop in with a post or two with a question about whether they should wear this or buy that for somebody with a link to some outside site? Then they rack up 8 or 10 "real" posts on other threads with replies like "totally bro" and "yeah, cheating sucks" just so they don't actually look like spam bots?

Yeah, they're pretty annoying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

My first thought was they can't ban RLD, no way!! He brings his own words of wisdom to the table.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I do too.
But I respect people's space and don't like to point out mention of MMI since he doesn't make a big issue of it himself. 
I agree about new posters maybe being offended but part of listening is considering the source and most people can figure out how to look into the background/other posts of the responder to gain perspective. If not, then there is always direct questioning...
But since the question was asked, I thought I would point out the obvious. I do have, literally a pink elephant in my living room. It's a dog toy, that the dog doesn't play with...and once in a while I like to say, look, a pink elephant in my living room, how about that?!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Runs banned? He is one of my favorite posters.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Runs banned? He is one of my favorite posters.


sigh... this reminds me of the game you play when a bunch of people sit in a circle and whisper something into the ear of the one beside them to see how much it changes by the time it gets back to the originator.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually, RLD's posts often make me laugh out loud; guess we have the same sense of humor or viewpoint on some issues. Whatever.

While we're discussing posting here, I'll just throw this out as a request: try posting in paragraph form.

I realize people come on here who are feeling very upset and need to get everything out. However, when I'm reading one HUGE paragraph, it is sometimes difficult to read it line for line without my eyes jumping and missing a line. I could attribute it to my age, which in part is true, but it really can be challenging to read one extremely long paragraph.

JMO.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> the telephone game


that's the one, where I grew up we called it the grapevine game. in this case its from people not paying attention to the whole thread and only reading the last post.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Lon said:


> that's the one, where I grew up we called it the grapevine game.


Lon & WR ~

Same thought crossed my mind.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Lon said:


> where I grew up we called it the grapevine game. in this case its from people not paying attention to the whole thread and only reading the last post.


Exacly. There are just too many games going on in most marriages. Yet, my girlfriend refuses to wear this dress I bought her [insert mind-numbing link here]

^^^ Just kidding, a subtle and stupid joke.

BS replies actually don't bother me as much as the private messages from members with no posts who are young, single, and just want to be a friend.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> whats with people replying to post with sarcastics or snide comments?





Kevan said:


> Funny that we all seem to know who's meant. The guy used to annoy me as well, but you're right: he's very smart and (overall) a worthy contributor...





Lon said:


> There is one commenter that comes to mind when reading this, his are always very short, usually humorous, dry, sometimes mean but ALWAYS have some very subtle but very true wisdom behind them.


Then...



Jellybeans said:


> Why not just say you guys are talking about RunslikeDog instead of talking around it?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
:smnotworthy: Well done Jellybeans

Anyways I don't personally mind him, I just don't take him too literally or seriously


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Halien said:


> Exacly. There are just too many games going on in most marriages. Yet, my girlfriend refuses to wear this dress I bought her [insert mind-numbing link here]
> 
> ^^^ Just kidding, a subtle and stupid joke.


lol, my kind of humor, you had me with "exactly", then I was scratching my head by the end of the second sentence, like WTF are you on, then got the reference...



Halien said:


> BS replies actually don't bother me as much as the private messages from members with no posts who are young, single, and just want to be a friend.


huh, you get PM's like that? I guess I'm really not really cool after all cause nobody PM's me for the social thrill, mostly just ones that are as messed up in all this as me


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Lon said:


> huh, you get PM's like that? I guess I'm really not really cool after all cause nobody PM's me for the social thrill, mostly just ones that are as messed up in all this as me


I think the spammers selling the dresses see me as a gullible mark. Thankfully, not very often.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Halien said:


> BS replies actually don't bother me as much as the private messages from members with no posts who are young, single, and just want to be a friend.


I actually quit coming to TAM for a while after I first signed up because of that exact thing  I had some guy PM'ing me wanting to discuss what he likes in the bedroom with his wife and if I think it's freaky (he was a newbie too). It seemed every time I was online he would PM me, it was so freaking irritating  I just quit coming for a while... Hasn't happened this time around :smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Cherry said:


> I actually quit coming to TAM for a while after I first signed up because of that exact thing  I had some guy PM'ing me wanting to discuss what he likes in the bedroom with his wife and if I think it's freaky (he was a newbie too). It seemed every time I was online he would PM me, it was so freaking irritating  I just quit coming for a while... Hasn't happened this time around :smthumbup:


This activity is nearly impossible to detect from the moderator's position. They are usually smart enough not to PM us. Please be sure to report any PM of this nature using the report feature in the PM system. They will be dealt with harshly. Thanks.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Amplexor!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> whats with people replying to post with sarcastics or snide comments?
> 
> 
> I have an idea if you think someones post is off or trolling then don't respond at all instead of of giving BS responces.
> ...


Geee.......do.......you........mean......stupid..........................................................sarky................................................................useless......................................replies.............................like..............................this??????


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

CandieGirl said:


> Geee.......do.......you........mean......stupid..........................................................sarky................................................................useless......................................replies.............................like..............................this??????


sorry if I offended you. it was an attempt to bring some humor into the situation.


----------

